# Cranberries?



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Hi there, I'm new here. 

I just had my little ND/fainter boy wethered last week and now I'm looking into ways of preventing him from getting urinary calculi. I know that people sometimes drink cranberry juice for UTIs, so I was wondering if feeding my wether cranberries would do him any good. What do y'all think?

Thanks!
~ BlueMoonSpot :kidblue:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cranberries help cleanse the urinary tract. I don't think it would do much for the prevention on stones. There is loose salts and minerals or some other types of feed type products, made with Ammonium Chloride in it, to prevent stones. :wink:


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Ok, thank you! =)

As far as you know, cranberries would be safe to feed to goats, though, right?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes.. in moderation.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Okey dokey. Thanks! =)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cranberry can help change the PH in the body so may actually help some towards prevention on UC but I am not sure. 

Is he your first goat? Do you plan on getting him a friend? 
We love to see photos.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I just looked up the nutrient analysis and it looks like the juice is a bit off in the Ca ratio... so just make sure that you don't give too much and that there is plenty of calcium rich stuff in the diet (aka not just grain)
M.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Ooh, cool. pH balancing. *is a chemistry nerd* I'll look into that.

Ok. I'm thinking at most, one or two in a day, though I doubt I'd give some every day. It'd be more for trick training treats...assuming the goats will eat them, of course. =) The idea calcium-to-phosphorus ratio is 2:1, right? Or is it the other way around? And while we're sort of on the subject (I don't know how picky y'all are over here about on-topicness...) how would you dose a wether with ammonium chloride? Would you give it daily (and how much?) or just if you think he's developing stones?

He's sort of my second goat. =) His mom was my first goat. I got his mom in November and he and his sister were born in March. So he lives with his little family, plus my horse. =) I'm going to get some photos up soon...I think I'll upload them to some photo-sharing site and then link here. I can't get the pictures small enough to upload! =P

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Lacey Luckett (Nov 16, 2021)

Was there ever an answer to Elsa’s question about ammonium chloride for wethers? What to offer them to avoid urinary calculi?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This thread is from 2012.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I use a pelleted goat feed that contains ammonium chloride and the proper phosphorous to calcium ratio.


----------

